# [2016] Maui Ocean Club pool/room renovations start tomorrow



## PamMo (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks to another Tugger who did an owner-to-owner trade with us, we're enjoying a beautiful ocean view (first unit behind OF) here in the Molokai tower! 

Just a heads up to anyone coming this way, workers start draining the main pool tomorrow, and begin renovations on the pool area and units in the original MOC towers. We've been told to expect noise from 9-5. The activities schedule has been ramped up to provide other options, but it will be interesting to see how it works. Guests sure seem to enjoy the main pool - they start claiming chairs at 5:30am. Staff is promoting discounted (15%) beach cabana rentals, off-site trips (various discounts), and more activities around the resort to keep guests happy. We aren't "pool people" in Hawaii (too many other things to do!), but would love to get a nice discount on a beachfront massage!


----------



## PamMo (Aug 15, 2016)

For those of you interested, work was started today in earnest! The main pool area is fenced off, the pool is being drained, and they've torn out sections of the flagstone pool deck already. We're overlooking the pool, so definitely notice the constant thrum of generators and construction noise. Besides the main pool, they are working three floors above us, so there's a pretty steady chorus of hammering, power saws and drills, moving equipment/debris, etc. Best to be out and about while the work is being done - not trying to take a nap!

Here's the work schedule through the end of the year:


----------



## flatiron (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for posting this, we are arriving in two weeks and didn't know about the construction when we booked. We were originally in an ocean front unit in the area now being refurbished but just used Interval e-Plus to move to Lahaina & Napili. These may be slightly away from the main construction but I also can't imagine all the displaced families moving to the two smaller pools! 

Anyway how bad can it be, we'll be in Hawaii right


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 16, 2016)

PamMo said:


> For those of you interested, work was started today in earnest! The main pool area is fenced off, the pool is being drained, and they've torn out sections of the flagstone pool deck already. We're overlooking the pool, so definitely notice the constant thrum of generators and construction noise. Besides the main pool, they are working three floors above us, so there's a pretty steady chorus of hammering, power saws and drills, moving equipment/debris, etc. Best to be out and about while the work is being done - not trying to take a nap!
> 
> Here's the work schedule through the end of the year:



Thank you for posting this! We're less than one month away, and now I know what to request when I call for room assignment.


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 16, 2016)

Actually, I have one more question - did Marriott tell you what hours they'd be working on both the rooms and the pool?


----------



## PamMo (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes, they told us to expect noise 9-5. We're over at the Napili pool right now, and don't hear any construction noise at all.


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 16, 2016)

Outstanding. Any chance you're staying in a room near the construction and have an opinion on the noise levels? We're partial to the Molokai tower, and will be arriving before they're finished (9/10). I'd love to snag a newly renovated room on a high floor, but my wife may prefer not risking my 3 year old's nap.


----------



## tmcasey (Aug 16, 2016)

We are also at the MMOC this week in the Lahaina villas. While the pool near the villas is more crowded than normal, it isn't overly so.  Lots of lounge chairs on the lawn area. So while chairs near pool go quickly their are lots of lawn options. 

Tami


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 16, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> Outstanding. Any chance you're staying in a room near the construction and have an opinion on the noise levels? We're partial to the Molokai tower, and will be arriving before they're finished (9/10). I'd love to snag a newly renovated room on a high floor, but my wife may prefer not risking my 3 year old's nap.



They're probably getting a whole lot of requests from folks who want to be away from the noise but I would hope that they'd give more consideration to a child who needs to nap than they would to someone who doesn't have as good a reason.  In your shoes I think I'd call and speak to the Rooms Controller, asking them to use their best judgment for your specific needs.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 16, 2016)

We're on the 6th floor and they're renovating rooms on the 9th floor now. We hear them working, but it isn't terrible. The pool work is definitely noisier, but keeping the lanai doors closed and curtains drawn blocks most of the noise.


----------



## Quimby4 (Aug 16, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> Outstanding. Any chance you're staying in a room near the construction and have an opinion on the noise levels? We're partial to the Molokai tower, and will be arriving before they're finished (9/10). I'd love to snag a newly renovated room on a high floor, but my wife may prefer not risking my 3 year old's nap.



We r on 2nd floor Molokai building right now. I am honestly not bothered by the construction noise. I think if u download a white noise app to your phone & play that in your 3 year olds room that it will drown out the noise. 

The biggest issue is the limited amount of shade with the main pool closed. They moved the louge chairs to the grass areas, but there is limited shade.

I'm actually surprised how full the resort is this late in the summer. I guess everyone else had the same idea of squeezing in a last minute trip before school started


----------



## GaryDouglas (Aug 16, 2016)

We were there August of 2011 and they we going through the same refurbishment process.  Our daughter had no noise problems that affected her 6 month and 3 year old. Unless their rumored refrigerator changes are noisy, I wouldn't worry about it much.


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank you for the feedback! I'm going to stick with my original Molokai/high floor request when I call the room coordinator about a week before arrival.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 17, 2016)

Just to add, the pool renovation is supposed to be completed by October 15th.


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 23, 2016)

Any chance somebody here is currently at Maui Ocean Club in a renovated room, or will be in the next few weeks? If so, would you mind sharing some photos of the room renovations? I'm going to be calling the room coordinator on Thursday to see if I can grab one of those newly renovated rooms in the Molokai tower, and if I wind up in one, I'll certainly take plenty of photos to share.


----------



## gblotter (Aug 23, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> Any chance somebody here is currently at Maui Ocean Club in a renovated room, or will be in the next few weeks? If so, would you mind sharing some photos of the room renovations? I'm going to be calling the room coordinator on Thursday to see if I can grab one of those newly renovated rooms in the Molokai tower, and if I wind up in one, I'll certainly take plenty of photos to share.


Yes yes, please! Would love to see what the newly-renovated units look like.


----------



## toddc2 (Aug 25, 2016)

*Just back from MOC*

I had the first two weeks of August this year. There was plenty of pre-renovation activity and I picked up a few tidbits:

1. Pool is being resurfaced, likely a dark grey or black.
2. A new strip of flagstone is being installed behind the pool side chairs on the Lanai side. This is to add additional shaded areas.
3. The landscaping was cut back quite a bit the second week of August.
4. The Marriott Operations guys spent quite a bit of time at the pool bar checking out the lay of the land and getting ready for some kind of renovation. I didn't hear what they are planning to do.

Todd


----------



## twizzleraddict (Aug 26, 2016)

We're here this week (just checked in this evening) in the Molokai wing on the ground floor. Direct access from our patio doors to one of the open pools mean super easy convenience. We don't see any upgrades done yet on this wing. The fridge is still half-sized and under the counter.

Will know more and share once tomorrow comes and work begins again in the morning.


----------



## californiagirl (Sep 7, 2016)

Any updated news?  How is the pool coming along?  We will be there in 6 weeks.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Sep 8, 2016)

Pictures?  Anything concrete?


----------



## NTP66 (Sep 8, 2016)

We arrive in Maui on Saturday, and I'm hoping to get into one of the newly renovated rooms. At the very least, I'll update this thread with what I find out, and I'm sure I'll have pictures to share.


----------



## californiagirl (Sep 8, 2016)

I went to trip advisor to see if anyone had posted anything about the construction.  One person said the pool won't be finished until DECEMBER!!!  Yikes I hope that is not true!  We are taking our adult kids and grandson and the pool is a big part of the draw for the resort.  We booked the trip a week after the pool was supposed to be finished for a cushion of time.  

I'm waiting until after 8 in Hawaii to call and verify.  She was mad about the construction so I'm hoping she was just exaggerating.  Thank you in advance NTP66 for your updates.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Sep 8, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> We arrive in Maui on Saturday, and I'm hoping to get into one of the newly renovated rooms. At the very least, I'll update this thread with what I find out, and I'm sure I'll have pictures to share.



During the last reno, I went into one of the units that had just been done and asked if I can take some pictures.  They were accommodating...


----------



## californiagirl (Sep 8, 2016)

I just spoke with someone at the resort.  The pool is on schedule to reopen Oct 15.  Hopefully that will happen.  Having remodeled two houses recently, I know that unforeseen construction problems can occur...


----------



## NTP66 (Sep 11, 2016)

*Renovated room pictures*

I was lucky enough to get one of the newly renovated rooms on the 8th floor of the Molokai Tower, and like what they've done with the rooms. Pictures are below, but as far as noise goes, so far it hasn't been an issue. Every once in a while you can hear a drill while in your room, but I'm not concerned. They're visibly working on the floors below this, and the only "issue" that I've come across is that the elevator can sometimes take a while if they've got people using them to bring materials to/from these floors.

Onto the pictures...

Bedroom




Fridge




Fridge




Kitchenette




Living Room 1




Living Room 2




Living Room 3




Living Room 4




2nd Bathroom


----------



## NTP66 (Sep 11, 2016)

[continued...]

Obligatory room view photos from the 8th floor on the Molokai Tower


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for the pics. It looks like they left the small fridge? Is that in fact the case?


----------



## NTP66 (Sep 11, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Thanks for the pics. It looks like they left the small fridge? Is that in fact the case?



Correct, the small fridge is still under the countertop where the sink is. I am incredibly happy with the size of the new fridge, as it is considerably larger than I thought it'd be. I took shots of the inside to give some size perspective, but I could easily fill this thing with a few weeks' worth of cold items if I wanted to.


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 11, 2016)

Do you like the color scheme?

Thanks for the pictures.  You have a great view!


----------



## NTP66 (Sep 11, 2016)

iconnections said:


> Do you like the color scheme?
> 
> Thanks for the pictures.  You have a great view!



I love it, yes. The overall theme is blue and aqua, I'd say, but there are a lot of greys, too. The old units were very heavy on dark green and creams. I should point out that I only really color corrected the first bedroom photo. For the most part, the colors on everything are accurate. In a few, the carpet may look brown - it is most definitely grey, not brown. I didn't want to spend any more time than that in Lightroom processing photos while on vacation (did it while the rest of the family got ready).


----------



## californiagirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you SO much for the photos!!  The refrigerator is a very good size.  It looks like they went with updated geometric design vs florals.  I'm hoping we get a remodeled room when we are there in Oct.  

How does it seem the pool work is going?

Thank you again.


----------



## NTP66 (Sep 12, 2016)

To be honest, while I've seen them working in the main pool area, it doesn't seem like many resources are assigned to it. That said, I have only been here since Sunday, and work could very well pick up during the week. Based on the material I see lying about, and the look of the pools, they are definitely resurfacing the entire pool.


----------



## m61376 (Sep 12, 2016)

Did they stay with regular microwaves or are they using micro-convection ovens? Too bad they didn't add 2 burner stoves like many of the Starwood (Vistana) lock-offs have.


----------



## hangloose (Sep 12, 2016)

m61376 said:


> Did they stay with regular microwaves or are they using micro-convection ovens? Too bad they didn't add 2 burner stoves like many of the Starwood (Vistana) lock-offs have.



Like the idea.  A full size convection microwave would be a nice add providing some level of 'oven-like' function in the room.  Doesn't look like that made it based on the photo.


----------



## NTP66 (Sep 12, 2016)

I would love a convection microwave oven, as well, but these are normal microwaves. At the very least, there is a 'gourmet kitchen' on the main level where you can use ovens and stoves, and cookware is included in the kitchenette. I didn't do it this year, but I've thought about just buying a $20 electric cooktop to use in the room. We dine out enough to sway me from actually doing that, however.


----------



## hangloose (Sep 12, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> To be honest, while I've seen them working in the main pool area, it doesn't seem like many resources are assigned to it. That said, I have only been here since Sunday, and work could very well pick up during the week. Based on the material I see lying about, and the look of the pools, they are definitely resurfacing the entire pool.



Any photos of the main pool area reno?


----------



## NTP66 (Sep 12, 2016)

hangloose said:


> Any photos of the main pool area reno?



I can't see the guys right now, but I know that they're currently pressure washing the slide. Here's a shot as I sit here waiting for my food:


----------



## disneymom1 (Sep 12, 2016)

Thank you very much for posting the photos!  Rooms renovations look very nice.  I like the larger fridge with the freezer.  Can't wait to see it in person this August!

A few questions if you don't mind.

Are the sofa beds the new memory foam kind that are being used in some of the other resorts?

Does the resort sell refillable soda/coffee/beverage mugs?

We are MVC week owners, but do not own in Hawaii (we are staying on an II exchange).  Is there a fee for parking?  (trying to decide to rent a minivan vs 2 cars).

Thanks again!  Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## NTP66 (Sep 12, 2016)

disneymom1 said:


> Thank you very much for posting the photos!  Rooms renovations look very nice.  I like the larger fridge with the freezer.  Can't wait to see it in person this August!
> 
> A few questions if you don't mind.
> 
> ...



Yes, the sofa beds are the same kind that you'll find in other newly renovated properties, like Grande Ocean in Hilton Head; its three separate memory foam mattress sections making up the entire bed. Very firm, but still comfortable.

Refillable cups are still used here, and are currently $35/each. I generally buy one on eBay for $15-20, like I did this year. I've already made my money back and it's only day 3. I'll probably get $20 for it when I go to sell it on eBay after returning, too.

I honestly don't know how they handle parking charges on II exchanges. Self-parking is $19/day, unless you're an owner or renting from an owner, which is free. Knowing the rental rates in Maui, I'd probably rent a single minivan if there are that many people in your group. I almost always find the best rates at Budget, but have used Discount Hawaii Car Rental in the past, and would recommend them.


----------



## Ann in CA (Sep 13, 2016)

We'll be there in a couple of weeks and as MVC owners on exchange we have never had to pay for self parking there, but valet is $19 a day according to the info sheet in MOC's email response to our Preference form, and it does say parking is still complementary, so you might want to call to determine if a second car is also free. Probably only one car per unit, but worth confirming.
Aloha!


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 13, 2016)

iconnections said:


> Do you like the color scheme?
> 
> Thanks for the pictures.  You have a great view!




I have seen photos on Facebook as well, and other than being "new" there is nothing attractive about this new color scheme. Looks like it could be in NYC. No beach theme at all.

JMHO


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your pictures of the remodeled unit. It looks very nice. Interesting that they kept the small frig in addition to the larger frig that they added. Some may find the location of the large frig a bit inconvenient, but the added space is well worth any inconvenience.

Enjoy your stay.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## NTP66 (Sep 13, 2016)

thinze3 said:


> I have seen photos on Facebook as well, and other than being "new" there is nothing attractive about this new color scheme. Looks like it could be in NYC. No beach theme at all.
> 
> JMHO



I prefer this subtle look to blatantly gaudy, which other Marriott properties have used. There's a lot of bamboo and wood in the unit, which ties directly to Hawai'i. It certainly doesn't look out of place for the location.


----------



## NTP66 (Sep 13, 2016)

mjm1 said:


> Thanks for sharing your pictures of the remodeled unit. It looks very nice. Interesting that they kept the small frig in addition to the larger frig that they added. Some may find the location of the large frig a bit inconvenient, but the added space is well worth any inconvenience.
> 
> Enjoy your stay.
> 
> ...



I thought about where else they could have put a larger fridge, and the only viable option would be to cut the countertop short and use a smaller fridge where the current mini fridge is. However, you then basically lose that countertop space, which there already isn't a lot of. We've been using the mini fridge for stuff like half and half, milk, etc. that we'd use more often, and the larger fridge for leftovers and larger items. To be honest, they could have put the fridge next to the bed and I'd still be happy about having that extra cold storage.


----------



## NTP66 (Sep 13, 2016)

Forgot to include this shot of the outdoor flooring replacement (bye bye burgundy red):





Also, it's worth pointing out that the master bedroom has a 42" HDTV in it (I can't recall if it was always a 42" set), but the living room has a 55" HDTV - definitely larger than the previous models used. Wifi is considerably faster than Grande Ocean's, which is almost laughable to me, yet not unexpected.

If you're going to be staying here during the renovations, keep in mind that Marriott is discounting a number of activities moreso than usual; we got Maui Ocean Center tickets for 50% off yesterday. A number of the resort/on-site activities are also free, where they normally wouldn't be. While I'd love to be able to use the main pool for my 3 year old, she has been enjoying the smaller pool next to the Lahaina Tower, along with the other kids in the resort, so I really can't complain there.


----------



## NTP66 (Sep 13, 2016)

One more photo? Sure. Here's an overhead shot of the main pool renovation:


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 13, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> I prefer this subtle look to blatantly gaudy, which other Marriott properties have used. There's a lot of bamboo and wood in the unit, which ties directly to Hawai'i. It certainly doesn't look out of place for the location.


Thank you so much for all the photos.

Does the condo have some nice Hawaiian art or colorful prints on the walls?  I only saw very subdued colored prints in your pictures. We need a splash of color because that's how Hawaii is with their beautiful, colorful foliage, trees and flowers.  

The colors of the carpet and furnishings look restful to the eye and I can't wait to see it next March but our tower may not have started yet.  We should be able to see a model, I am sure.

I hope that your weather is as nice as we had in Oahu this week.  We came home on Tuesday.  The trade winds were perfect so it didn't feel too hot or humid.



toddc2 said:


> I had the first two weeks of August this year. There was plenty of pre-renovation activity and I picked up a few tidbits:
> 
> 1. Pool is being resurfaced, likely a dark grey or black.
> 2. A new strip of flagstone is being installed behind the pool side chairs on the Lanai side. This is to add additional shaded areas.
> ...


I really hope that they didn't cut back too much landscaping because it was so beautiful but shade is needed around the pool.


----------



## NTP66 (Sep 13, 2016)

iconnections said:


> Thank you so much for all the photos.
> 
> Does the condo have some nice Hawaiian art or colorful prints on the walls?  I only saw very subdued colored prints in your pictures. We need a splash of color because that's how Hawaii is with their beautiful, colorful foliage, trees and flowers.
> 
> ...



The artwork in the bedroom and bathrooms can be considered Hawaiian, yes. The living room is definitely more generic, though I do like the oddball circular cutout piece, and I'm still not sure why.

Today has been a bit of a wash with all of the rain, but I'm hoping that we at least get half a day of good weather from here on out. A rainy day in Maui is still better than a sunny day on the mainland for me.


----------



## jtp1947 (Sep 15, 2016)

Ann in CA said:


> We'll be there in a couple of weeks and as MVC owners on exchange we have never had to pay for self parking there, but valet is $19 a day according to the info sheet in MOC's email response to our Preference form, and it does say parking is still complementary, so you might want to call to determine if a second car is also free. Probably only one car per unit, but worth confirming.
> Aloha!


Two cars park free with a two bedroom unit.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Sep 25, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> [continued...]
> 
> Obligatory room view photos from the 8th floor on the Molokai Tower



Wha is the view category/ unit number of these pictures?


----------



## NTP66 (Sep 25, 2016)

nygiants11991 said:


> Wha is the view category/ unit number of these pictures?



This was our 1BR OV unit, #8019 in the Molokai Tower (facing Napili Tower).


----------



## californiagirl (Sep 29, 2016)

For anyone currently at MOC, how is the pool coming along?  We'll be there 3 weeks from Saturday.  We'll be at Ko Olina the week prior.  We are really looking forward to it.  We haven't been to MOC since 2012.  We traded our 2014 week for Waiohai.

Mahalo!


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 29, 2016)

I read on Facebook that the pool will be open officially this Friday with a traditional Hawaiian blessing and live entertainment afterwards so that's sooner than they expected!


----------



## grupp (Sep 29, 2016)

We will be arriving tomorrow (Friday) and will let you know what is going on when we get there.


----------



## grupp (Sep 29, 2016)

iconnections said:


> I read on Facebook that the pool will be open officially this Friday with a traditional Hawaiian blessing and live entertainment afterwards so that's sooner than they expected!



Which Facebook page did you see this on? I checked the resort page and did not see anything.


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 29, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/50134624921/

Scroll down to Diane Zennie Gilfether.  She updated twice in the last 24 hours and copied a letter that was left in her Villa.  She is still there.  This may be a private group but you can subscribe too.    There are several Marriott Groups on Facebook.

Have a great stay there and post a picture of the pool in this thread if you have time.


----------



## Ann in CA (Sep 29, 2016)

iconnections said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/50134624921/
> 
> Scroll down to Diane Zennie Gilfether.  She updated twice in the last 24 hours and copied a letter that was left in her Villa.  She is still there.  This may be a private group but you can subscribe too.    There are several Marriott Groups on Facebook.
> 
> Have a great stay there and post a picture of the pool in this thread if you have time.



Thanks Emmy,
We'll be arriving Saturday so that is a nice surprise!
Mahalo!
Ann


----------



## californiagirl (Sep 30, 2016)

Thank you so much for the FB link!  That is great news...opening 2 weeks early.  My family is so excited.


----------



## grupp (Oct 1, 2016)

Checked in yesterday and pool is open. Everything looks good, but I have no photos yet.


----------



## gblotter (Oct 4, 2016)

I have mixed feelings about the upgrade. Overall, I guess it is an improvement over the Sesame Street sofa and pillows it replaced. However, the design choices seem to strip away any hint of Hawaiian/tropical feel. You can imagine yourself sitting in that same room in NYC, Florida, or any metro Marriott hotel.

I also think the decision to retain the existing hard goods (dressers/end tables/dining table/chairs) looks out of place with the new carpet/paint/drapes). I guess they ran out of our money, and no - I don't want to pay even more maintenance fees to get better-matching hard goods.

Of course, the addition of a full-size fridge is a huge plus, and that whole space seems very functional and nicely designed. It seems odd that they retained the small undercounter fridge though. That area could be better-used for a cabinet as there is precious little food storage space in those kitchenettes.

My comments probably sound overly negative, but I'm always eager to visit Maui Ocean Club again.


----------



## NTP66 (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm genuinely curious to know which parts of the old rooms screamed "Hawaiian":


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 4, 2016)

The art, the headboard and bedrunner, the living room coffee table, and to a lesser extent the dining chairs.

I'm not sure traditional "looking" island style furniture (bamboo and wicker?) would stand up to resort traffic, and I'd go blind with a Tommy Bahama print sofa.  The sofa in the living room doesn't look out of place to me, but the one by the bed does for some reason.

That circular art piece that looks like shark teeth or something is very nice.


----------



## NTP66 (Oct 4, 2016)

Ty1on said:


> The art, the headboard and bedrunner, the living room coffee table, and to a lesser extent the dining chairs.



FWIW, some of the art is the same, and the coffee table and dining sets are also the same.


----------



## gblotter (Oct 5, 2016)

We quite liked the chaise lounge in the old master bedroom setup because it provided an extra sleeping arrangement for a smaller child instead of requesting a rollaway bed. We'll definitely miss that.

Aside from stripping away Hawaiian accents, my main criticism of this new decorating scheme is the chosen color palette. Without a gut renovation, the new colder blue/gray tones will never match the warmer yellow/brown tones of the existing hard goods, granite counters, granite floor tile, bathroom vanities, etc.

I'm glad they are not discarding the very serviceable existing furniture/tile/counters, but it is almost as if the designers never bothered to consider what else is already there for color coordination purposes. In theory, Marriott employs very skilled and competent interior designers, so I guess I am just a dolt who can't appreciate their modern vision.

Or maybe it will match better when viewing in person than what the photos show.


----------



## NTP66 (Oct 5, 2016)

gblotter said:


> We quite liked the chaise lounge in the old master bedroom setup because it provided an extra sleeping arrangement for a smaller child instead of requesting a rollaway bed. We'll definitely miss that.


The chair in the bedroom [which matches the sofa in the living room] opens to a twin bed.


----------



## gblotter (Oct 5, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> The chair in the bedroom [which matches the sofa in the living room] opens to a twin bed.



Bravo! Even better than a chaise lounge then.


----------



## Ann in CA (Oct 8, 2016)

We are just leaving after our week at MOC and have seen almost no signs or sounds of renovation work. Pools are beautiful, weather has been spectacular and our 5th floor corner oceanfront view in Molokai made it easier to stay  in part of a couple of afternoons to watch the SF Giants scramble to make the World Series.

The striped draperies, especially when fully closed, really seemed to fight with the swirly pattern of the carpet. I'd have voted to ditch the stripe! The view in the living room with floor to ceiling windows on the two outer walls made up for any decor weakness though. We loved our week here. (Waiohai owners, but 5th visit here)


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 16, 2016)

Is the new refrig across from the closet, or do I have things turned around?


----------



## NTP66 (Oct 17, 2016)

GaryDouglas said:


> Is the new refrig across from the closet, or do I have things turned around?



Yes, it's directly across from the bathroom in the main entrance.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 17, 2016)

So the closet's still there?


----------



## NTP66 (Oct 17, 2016)

GaryDouglas said:


> So the closet's still there?



Yep, the closet is still there.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks, wouldn't want to lose what little storage space we have... more is more!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 17, 2016)

Very pleased they finally upgraded the fridge as it really adds a lot of value for us. The small ones were just about useless.  The freezer will allow for frozen desserts and a lot of frozen products to be grilled or cooked in shared kitchen.    

Now we can buy fresh meats and vegetables from Costco that we didn't have the refrigerator space for previously. With the high cost of eating out on Maui it can definitely can save a few $100s over the course of a vacation.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 17, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> Fridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't get it. Who is really thinking up this layout. Put a fridge in the hallway? I get it, they can't put in a stove and an oven because they lack proper venting and perhaps the needed fire barriers. But two fridges? It may be functional, but IMO it looks silly. Surely they could have done better?


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 18, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> ... But two fridges? It may be functional, but IMO it looks silly. Surely they could have done better?



They could have put the new refrig where the other one is and move things to the right as needed, loosing some cabinet space in the process, moving plumbing and electrical potentially, but I can only assume that they considered that and it was cost prohibitive. If would be interesting to know what the options were that they considered...


----------



## 5infam (Oct 18, 2016)

I haven't stayed since they upgraded to the new fridge (going in June), but I am excited about it. Sounds like a funny thing to get excited about, but the mini fridge was just a hassle. Now we can buy frozen items, enough for the week, and not have to worry about cramming them into the mini or going to the store multiple times a week. I believe where the storage shelves and new fridge is now, used to just be a table. I remember storing boogey boards there and cases of water under and on top of that table. Now I can pack that in the fridge and freezer. Looking forward to my next trip!


----------



## gblotter (Oct 19, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't get it. Who is really thinking up this layout. Put a fridge in the hallway? I get it, they can't put in a stove and an oven because they lack proper venting and perhaps the needed fire barriers. But two fridges? It may be functional, but IMO it looks silly. Surely they could have done better?


The only part that doesn't make sense to me is why they retained the mini under-counter fridge. If they were replacing cabinets anyway, that undercounter space would be better used for storage of food and kitchen items There is precious little storage space in those kitchenettes. And why does a kitchenette need two fridges?


----------



## NTP66 (Oct 21, 2016)

GaryDouglas said:


> They could have put the new refrig where the other one is and move things to the right as needed, loosing some cabinet space in the process, moving plumbing and electrical potentially, but I can only assume that they considered that and it was cost prohibitive. If would be interesting to know what the options were that they considered...



It's worth mentioning that we'd also lose valuable countertop space by going that route. I guess I'm in the minority that really doesn't care that the new fridge is in the hallway. If it was more than 5 feet away from the rest of the kitchenette, then I'd probably be a little more annoyed.


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 18, 2016)

I am reading on Facebook that the new beds at Marriott's Maui Ocean Club are very firm, and to many, very uncomfortable. I also read that MOC will provide you with a foam topper if you ask for it.  Have you guys had any experiences with this issue?


----------



## NTP66 (Nov 18, 2016)

They're definitely firm, but neither my wife, myself, nor my daughter had any issues sleeping on them. I prefer firmer mattresses, though.


----------



## nokaoi9 (Nov 19, 2016)

We are currently at Ko Olina in a newly remodeled unit and the beds are awful.  We head home tomorrow but this is by far the worse week's sleep I ever remember.  The resort itself is more beautiful than ever, just wish I was sleeping better.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 19, 2016)

This seems to be a trend at all MVCI properties. They seems to all be using the same mattresses. They are not very comfortable and are probably bought for durability rather than comfort.


----------



## pspercy (Jan 1, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> This seems to be a trend at all MVCI properties. They seems to all be using the same mattresses. They are not very comfortable and are probably bought for durability rather than comfort.



Some cruise lines seem to be going that way too, Royal Caribbean for one.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 2, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> This seems to be a trend at all MVCI properties. They seems to all be using the same mattresses. They are not very comfortable and are probably bought for durability rather than comfort.


Interesting.  We have been extremely impressed with the comfort of the Marriott beds at all the resorts we have stayed at the past two or three years.  We will be in the market for a new bed at home in another year or so and we have been considering purchasing a Marriott bed.


----------



## dneveu (Jan 4, 2017)

We felt like you several years ago. We were impressed with the Marriott timeshare beds and in the market for a new bed. We did lots of research, including talking pictures of mattress tags from a few timeshares. Ended up buying a 7" foam bedfrom Jamison, the company who makes the Marriott beds. They were very nice and called him and told us that the bed we selected was the same as we found in Marriott timeshares. See:
http://jamisonbedding.com/

Also see link to current thread on the Marriott insider forum about this topic:
https://www.rewards-insiders.marriott.com/thread/17129


----------



## NTP66 (Jan 5, 2017)

dneveu said:


> We felt like you several years ago. We were impressed with the Marriott timeshare beds and in the market for a new bed. We did lots of research, including talking pictures of mattress tags from a few timeshares. Ended up buying a 7" foam bedfrom Jamison, the company who makes the Marriott beds. They were very nice and called him and told us that the bed we selected was the same as we found in Marriott timeshares. See:
> http://jamisonbedding.com/
> 
> Also see link to current thread on the Marriott insider forum about this topic:
> https://www.rewards-insiders.marriott.com/thread/17129


I bought a Jamison mattress years ago after they updated Grande Ocean with them. They are incredibly soft, though now our preference has changed. I don't know that I'd have gone with the mattress at MOC even though it's firm, because we've been incredibly happy with our Tempurpedic, which is just more comfortable overall.


----------



## rthib (Jan 5, 2017)

Which Jamison mattress? I am seeing different names suggested as the "MVCI" bed?


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 5, 2017)

pspercy said:


> Some cruise lines seem to be going that way too, Royal Caribbean for one.


Princess Cruise line is replacing their beds and they are sooooo comfortable!


----------



## NTP66 (Jan 23, 2017)

Digging up an older topic, but would anyone happen to know how many of the rooms actually received wood laminate flooring instead of the carpeting? Somebody just posted photos of their room at MM0 [in the MOC Facebook group], and it looks really good with the laminate.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 23, 2017)

I was in oceanfront 112 1/6-1/13/17 and it still had carpeting.


----------



## silentg (Oct 14, 2017)

Looks nice


----------

